# Aktuelle Umfrage 2



## B3N (13. Juli 2005)

*Aktuelle Umfrage mit dem Thema:*

Was haltet ihr von einem Ticketsystem um eure Probleme möglichst effizient und direkt zu erledigen?


----------



## SethDeBlade (13. Juli 2005)

in diesem falle würde ich sagen, dass die entscheidung bei euch liegen sollte. wenn ihr meint dadurch effizienter arbeiten zu können, dann richtet es ein. ich weiß, dass es z.b. ein supportticket-system für phpbb-foren gibt. vielleicht gibts ja was ähnliches auch fürs invisionoard?!


----------



## Nebelschleicher (14. Juli 2005)

Sorry aber ein bißchen denken schadet den Abstimmern hier nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Zeit die für ein Ticketsystem (schreiben oder auch nur installieren) drauf geht, fehlt letzten Endes für die Entwicklung von BLASC. Was ist nun wichtiger?

Ich denke ein derartiges System ist wirklich nicht nötig (genaugenommen ist es sogar "too much"). Die Threads hier im Forum reichen, hier geben die Entwickler genau so das Feedback wie in einem möglichen Ticketsystem.´

Und noch dazu wüsste ich schon heute wie 90% der Tickets aussehen würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ("Hilfe mein Upload klappt nicht.", "Warum werde ich nicht angezeigt?", "Meine Katze hat meine Maus gefressen", ...)


----------



## ratzefummel (15. Juli 2005)

Hm ich denke mal das wird am ENde auf was kostenpflichtiges rauslaufen,
Tocketssystem und Kosten oder einfach nur zum schnelleren Support??

Gruss Ratzefummel


----------



## RaGe (17. Juli 2005)

hm, reicht eigentlich, da ihr hier ja sehr aktiv seid. nen ticketsystem wäre also nicht unbedingt nötig (vieleicht bissl einfacher für die ganzen newbies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) aber nachher benutzt das einer für missbrauch oder so wäre ja auch wieder doof.


----------

